# what can I eat



## cheerchick (Mar 27, 2003)

Is there anything I can eat that won't make me have gas? Every time I eat anything I have cramps and I don't feel good. I don't eat fried foods and I watch what I eat. Someone help me please.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If every single meal causes you cramps I suspect that gas isn't the issue. The colon becomes more active every time you eat and in IBSers that increase in colonic activity can cause spasms and cramps that have nothing to do with gas.Typically to limit gas avoid starches other than rice, and foods with raffinose and sorbitol (beans cabbbage for the former and raw fruits with pits and apples and pears and their juices) Limiting lactose and high fructose corn syrup may help as well.But if you have spasms and pain in the hour or so after eating that is usually not gas from food. Increases in farting more than an hour after eating is usually more gas from food.K.


----------



## cheerchick (Mar 27, 2003)

This pain always occurs when I eat. I started watching what i eat but, it doesn't matter what I eat, it always hurts. Is there medication that I can take to make my stomach stop hurting. thanks


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Cheer chick...Conversely, if you are food or chemical intolerant you have symptoms including post prandial pain because you are eating some offending foods every day...and the mediators released do not go away instantly any moree than the food passes through the system instantly. The the GI tract and its related nerves are constantly upregulated as the insult is never removed. See this alot.So one cannot rule in or out some specific dietary problem as a possible root cause of the symptoms, due to the nature of some of the mechanisms which are involved.This book might help you arrive at a diet which reduces your symptoms...but you have to follow the procedures exaclty as theyd escribe or ot won't work:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 MNLPSThis is one of the problems I had myself for many years...it seemed like I could not even drink water without getting pain and cramps so my GI said "see its not food"...wrong cause:effect analysis.Turned out to be wheat intolerance. When did I not eat wheat? Not a single day of my life....so this was one of my biggies. Anyway it may not be wheat...could be anything. Check out the book I think it may help you.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

The book gives all the details, but meanwhile you could try avoiding dairy. Lactose intolerance is a very common cause of the symptoms you describe.Avoid all dairy for 2 weeks and see what happens. You'll have to read ingredients on processed foods because they often contain dairy products like whey, casein, milk solids, etc.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

hey i finally figued out what we can all eat and not have any problems....eat nothing


----------



## Eirelin (May 15, 2003)

I had an md like that - he didn't believe in eating or drinking AT ALL (not even water or ice chips) - just hook you up to an IV and only remove it at the last minute before they take you downstairs to discharge you.Pretty when the nurses get pizza delivered several times in a week. I was ready to attack the poor delivery guy when he showed up.


----------

